# Xbox Scarlet vs PS5 vs upcoming Switch model



## Megadriver94 (Jun 19, 2019)

For you, Which is it? Whatever it may be, I personally am deciding between either Xbox Scarlet or the upcoming Nintendo Switch model.
Take your pick!


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 19, 2019)

All of them

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 19, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> For you, Which is it? Whatever it may be, I personally am deciding between either Xbox Scarlet or the upcoming Nintendo Switch model.
> Take your pick!


Which is what?, I don't understand your question. Do you mean which one I'm looking more forward to or what one am I going to get at launch? 

If so then I'm not getting a new Switch until mine breaks or if they do newer models with stuff not available on the old switch and I have to have it. I don't really care for Xbox. The main reason why I bought my 360 Slim was because I found a 250 gig model for $100 new and the only three games I own are the Fable series. I don't care about any other series for the Xbox.

And finally the PS5. I don't usually get consoles at launch, I usually wait a year after they are out. Mainly because they haven't really gotten most of the Kinks out and any new games I want it will still be coming out for PS4. Also I usually wait until they have the system with the game or two bundled together

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stitchxd (Jun 19, 2019)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Which is what?, I don't understand your question. Do you mean which one I'm looking more forward to or what one am I going to get at launch?



Looking at OP without context, I can see the confusion, maybe mobile doesn't have it (tapatalk) but this thread is a poll. It has a poll at the top asking the main question: "Which would you rather buy in the next year or two?"


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 19, 2019)

I am using Tapatalk and yes, no poll shows up

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 19, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> For you, Which is it? Whatever it may be, I personally am deciding between either Xbox Scarlet or the upcoming Nintendo Switch model.
> Take your pick!



I am sorry but upcoming Nintendo Switch model is not the next generation like an Xbox Scarlet and PS5. It is a successor to Nintendo Switch. Nah.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 19, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am sorry but upcoming Nintendo Switch model is not the next generation like an Xbox Scarlet and PS5. It is a successor to Nintendo Switch. Nah.


To me the Switch should be a 9th-gen console.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 19, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> To me the Switch should be a 9th-gen console.



No. According to Nintendo:

Nintendo is viewing the new Switchas a "successor" to its 3DS line


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 20, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> No. According to Nintendo:
> 
> Nintendo is viewing the new Switchas a "successor" to its 3DS line


>New Switch as a Successor to the 3DS line
How does that mean Switch can't count as 9th gen?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> >New Switch as a Successor to the 3DS line
> How does that mean Switch can't count as 9th gen?



No idea. That's what I read and copy and paste here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2019)

Next Switch model. I like Switch exclusives. I really wish the Switch had more power.

PS5 is going to be good but there aren't enough exclusives that I want to play to make it worth buying.

Xbox games are already available on PC.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 20, 2019)

Won't waste money on the "New Switch", since it's most likely going to be a minor upgrade that nothing takes advantage of because, gasp, the majority of devs don't like a fractured userbase, so it'll only be utilized by like 4 games and then fade into obscurity. Y'know, exactly what happened the last two times Nintendo did that, and what happened with the PS4 Pro and XboneX.

XbTwo and PS5, I'll probably grab just the PS5 if MS keeps up the whole "PC and Xbox market should be one" thing they're doing, and if not and any decent XbTwo exclusives come out I'll pick one of those up, too. 

But my main gaming is done on PC, so either way I probably won't use either too much. Yeah it'll be a "waste" of money, but I don't really care that much, I just like having all the consoles for collections sake. I'm a gamer, I like games, I don't wank over one company or the other.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 20, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> Next Switch model. I like Switch exclusives. I really wish the Switch had more power.
> 
> PS5 is going to be good but there aren't enough exclusives that I want to play to make it worth buying.
> 
> Xbox games are already available on PC.



I will buy PS5 at the first release because of jail breakable exploitable.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 20, 2019)

None, I despise the way consumer (and not only) IT (whether it's PCs, consoles, phones, tablets, IOT) is being railroaded into by Big Business (only partially as a front for Big Guv'mint) and I see less and less advantage in buying newer designs - in fact I only own a 2014 desktop because it was at a very appealing price, else I'd be sticking to my 10+ year old laptops


----------



## Iamapirate (Jun 26, 2019)

I have no interest in a higher spec Switch since my Switch is fine and the games are good. a newer model would be patched anyway limiting hacking ability, and so it'd only be worthwhile if it had exclusives akin to the New 3DS XL.

I'd prefer to build my own gaming PC as that has been an interest of mine for a while, but out of the next gen systems, PS5 for sure. Full (hopefully) backwards compatibility means I can get the PS4 games I want to play and then some. Xbox lacks in compelling exclusives.


----------



## 3DPiper (Jul 1, 2019)

We own two Xboxs  and two Switchs
Will definitely be updating to Scarlett on day 1!
I have never seen any reason to get a PlayStation, I really do not see the appeal. Maybe it's cheaper? I have no idea
After the E3 video, to me it looks like there are so many more possibilities with the Xbox


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 1, 2019)

None as I am happy with my Switch and gaming PC.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lucifer666 said:


> None as I am happy with my Switch and gaming PC.



If you loved God of War then it won't be on gaming PC at all. If you don't care about God of War then you are good.


----------



## Stwert (Jul 7, 2019)

As usual, I’ll probably buy them all, it’s the only way to play all of the platform exclusive games I like.

Sony’s next one and whatever the next generation Nintendo console will be are a definite day one purchase. Microsoft, well I’ll probably buy it somewhere down the line like I usually do. Then I’ll sell it because I don’t use it enough. Then I’ll buy another one because a game I want to play comes out, then I’ll sell.... you get the idea. I think I’m on my fourth Xbox this generation with my One X.


----------



## TheRealKokichi (Jul 8, 2019)

Honestly, if I didn't already have a Switch, I absolutely would buy whatever the new model is. However, I'm kinda broke, so it's gonna be nothing on this list.

I'd buy the Switch in spirit!!


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a PC so I'd get PS5 especially if it's backwards compatible so I can play the PS4 games I've missed out on


----------



## yeshuachrist (Jul 14, 2019)

Online Features have increasingly robbed content from some really big brand names:

Gran Turismo (probably the biggest shame)
Earth Defense Force 4.1 _(it was called EDF 2025 on ps3, and you had offline coop for 2 players, when it went to ps4 as EDF 4.1, you had to be online for local coop)
_
Many other games too, by far the worst genre is "racing", "rpg's" are also virtually non-existant

Going from Xbox360 and PS3, to XboxOne and PS4, was major let down, very disappointed, more then ever all titles are available on each console, and lots of "upgraded" games from the previous generation, not a lot of new stuff or ideals, very poor quality, not to mention the online features, robbing basic gameplay, and raising the price tag!

I wouldn't buy a PS5 or a Xbox Scarlet, paying more and getting much less is disappointing..............I don't have a lot of bad things to say about the PSP VITA!

Probably Nintendo's Newest Console, or, I'll probably just stick with "steam" or "emulation", until we see a bump in quality!!!!!!!!

(Not a New High End PC, people really like "steam" or "emulation" more then ever!!!)

(Not to Mention, People ask for Refunds more, then ever with current next gen systems!!! ... If your selling a full purchase price game, with strong online, online is very limited under 5 hours by that time, experience is rigid and shallow!!!  Paying more and getting less out of the experience, the trend continues!!!!)

(TOO MUCH REALISM AND NO IMAGINATION, VERY BORING!!!! SO HELL NO TO THE NEXT GEN!!!! Back to Emulation!!!!)


----------



## Danatkin (Jul 14, 2019)

I reckon I will end up buying them all apart from the new switch it just seems a little too basic from the original


----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)

*Switch model*


----------

